# Pics of progeny...



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

Is there anyway other than google to see about finding pics of progeny from my buck. I searched ADGA and found he has only one progeny, a doeling born in april of this year. Her name is gods blessing flora and her registration ID number is D1639444 (PB doe). I am interested to see what kind of kids he will throw. My buck is NC promisedland sharp lebron ( D1582921), his dam. is GCH NC promisedland ss zoey (D1396167). Any help with pics or info on lebrons doeling or even his mother would help as im trying to make a determination on whether or not to show lebron, or if he will have daughters nice enough to show. Me and the wife just got into these little goats and figured showing and breeding would be a good start to getting our name out there.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

No, adga doesn't record pictures. The only way would be to Google the name of his daughter and hope to find some pics, or Google the farm she is registered under and try to find a website with her on it.


----------



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

I did find a pic of his mom, SS Zoey.


----------



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

So it would be something like gods blessing farm or something similar? Pretty new to goats and all the registration stuff...


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

He has a very pretty mom! I found her reference on NC Promisedland Nigerian Dwarfs website. But I cannot find a kid by him on their website.

http://www.promisedlandfarm.net/Zoey.htm

She's a good looking show doe. She has a lot of titles and good show results from what I can tell. She is also apparently for sale!

I cannot find the doeling.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

This is a farm on the same name. I cant visit the pictures of her herd for some reason... but- http://www.thecrazygoatlady.com/Home.html


----------



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

Ha! Thats the lady i got lebron from, she did say she had 2 other ND that she sold a few days before i found her. Just emailed her to see if she could send some pics of his daughter.


----------



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

I love it when a plan comes together...thanks for all the help, you guys/gals rock!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

No problem! Can you post a pic of his daughter when you get it?


----------



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

Sure thing!


----------

